# HOW DO YOU LIKE CROW HUNTING



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

HOW MUCH FUN CROW HUNTIN YOU GUYS HAVE.

I LOVE BLASTING THEM HOW ABOUT YOU.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

nothing better, i like how the dive bomb when they get hit, and the sound they make, THUMP!!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

If you can be a successful crow hunter, you have a step up on anyone else once it comes to big game...In my opinon! Congrats on your successes, how do you hunt the crows? Calls, etc???? Crows have been my nemicis for a number of years, and they seem to get smarter more cautious every year! Glad to hear you enjoy hunting them! They are tough to get!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you guys eat em? oke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I've never met a person who eats crows.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

crow is delicious!!!! if you cook it in sulfuric acid and cyanide for around 30 minutes it takes away the gamey taste :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Triple B said:


> crow is delicious!!!! if you cook it in sulfuric acid and cyanide for around 30 minutes it takes away the gamey taste :beer:


 :toofunny:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

How do u hunt them, do you find them sitting and take them out with a .22 or do you hunt them more like ducks and set up decoys and stuff, i guess I have never seen a very serious crow hunter.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

We do it in the outskirts of town, there is an old farm that has a few old cows and he gets all the fries from the plant and feeds them to his cows. So every morning when we go we just set up a lot of crows decoys on the fries and around them then start blowing the calls. Just let them come in and blast'em. We also shoot all the startling aorund and pigiones.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We hunt them skycarp over decoys. Nothing better. Great practice too.....we use an owl decoy....wow, them things are nuts when they see an owl.

Here's a few pics from our crow season...we killed over 100....these were just a couple fun hunts:


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

i shovel roadkill in the field by the house and check the window once in a while. I go with a 12 guage and cheap clay trap shells ( no need to waste good shells on crows) and walk from behind the corner of my house as close as i can get. Once they fly away i shoot quick and try to get as many as i can. You can do this every hour or so. Do not eat crows.They are scavengers and eat roadkill. I throw them up in the loft of our barn where the cats hang out. I have never gone up and seen any lieing around. So they get eaten quickly.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice pics take em' close! Too bad its illegal to shoot pigeons here in canada.....


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I love shooting pidgeons.....where we shot the 26, there are probably 1,000 flying around the feedlot in back of us, they just never gave us any good passes, and they were flying over the cows so we couldn't shoot. The 2 we got were from a flock that was out about 60 yards going to the feedlot and we all just unloaded .... ending ... 2 dead!


----------



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

hey good shooting take em close.. what guns were you using and how much fps??


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

thats gross ahaha


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

thats such a good set up take Em close. Owl in the middleI and crows around it with some dead crows too. I can just imagine how crazy they must go, I already got a grin on my face lol. 'm going to buy atleast 5 crow decoys, already got the owl one. Should be a fun weekend heh


----------

